# Transmission problem? 95 nissan altima



## Crop (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't have an engine light on but I don't think the car is shifting right. When I drive on the freeway and hit 70 I end up at about 4,000 rpms like it doesn't want to shift. The car has about 180,000 miles on it. Will a tranny oil filter and fluid change help?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no filter to change; Nissan uses a screen. If the screen has enough debris in it to require replacing, you need a trans overhaul, not a service. Also, if the screen was clogged, it would cause the fluid pressure to drop and you would experience slipping or no movement at all. A drain and fill service won't hurt, but I doubt that it'll fix your problem. You could have a valve body issue, but one would really need to look at scantool data and do the necessary diagnosis to isolate the exact cause of your problem. You may want to have a reputable trans shop look at it.


----------

